# Student Employees



## djbow2 (Mar 23, 2020)

I’m trying to find what other theaters/performance halls, that are affiliated with a college or university, are doing to compensate their student crew during the covid-19 shutdown. Any info and what university/college you are from would help to convince our employer to do the same/similar. Thanks!!


----------



## irish79 (Mar 26, 2020)

The US Department of Education is allowing all Federal Work Study students to be paid for "scheduled" hours. I just had to send the number of hours they worked in march, the number of hours they have missed in march and their work schedule for the remainder of the semester to Financial Aid.


----------



## MRW Lights (Mar 26, 2020)

Work Study is being paid out via financial aid as they are considered scholarship recipients - traditional student employees are being allowed opportunities to work from home if applicable and approved by supervisors, area heads and so on... In our case that means online trainings, research projects, paperwork processing and office support for voicemail / email. Making the most of what we have and providing what opportunity we can.


----------



## TrussMonkey Seb (Apr 1, 2020)

UT-Austin Texas Performing Arts. We have 6 paid student assistants who are the backbone of maintenance for both our professional spaces and academic spaces. They are also the lead lighting crews for all academic productions. During the quarantine and for the remainder of this semester, they are being allowed to work-from-home the same amount of hours as they typically work (less than 15 per week but most of them are not interested in the opportunity for work-from-home. It is voluntary.). During this time, they are required to study lighting tech and design, and anything that will make them more marketable in the lighting field. I supplied them with an extensive list of online trainings such as ETC, VectorWorks, LightWright, etc. We have regular check-ins through email, text, and Zoom.


----------

